
I redesigned the infamous IOWA App in 30 minutes - ohjeez
https://uxdesign.cc/i-redesigned-the-infamous-iowa-app-in-30-minutes-478a7ae7ffc8
======
verdverm
I think one of the bigger issues is that they rushed it too fast, never got it
approved in the app stores, tried to have people install it externally, and
used the same phone number for help as they did for result reporting.

Sounds like most never made it I to the app in the first place.

